# Drivers for a HP Pavilion a1000



## Guest (Jan 27, 2007)

hi, just replaced a hard drive on a HP Pavilion a1000 booted up and theres no sound, its missing drivers but they are not available for download on the HP website any ideas greatly appreciated. the model number is a a1029uk


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

crazyboi1 said:


> hi, just replaced a hard drive on a HP Pavilion a1000 booted up and theres no sound, its missing drivers but they are not available for download on the HP website any ideas greatly appreciated. the model number is a a1029uk


either buy a cheapy sound card or run Everest Home to find out what your audio chipset is and hunt some more on the internet for a matching one


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Drivers are here: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=482534&lang=en


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

or look on the HP web site, hidden right in plain sight


----------

